# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  عصابات اجرامية دولية ( المافيا , الموساد)

## أم خطاب

*عصابات اجرامية دولية ( المافيا , الموساد)* 
**الموساد **"معهد الاستخبارات والمهمات الخاصة" (عبرية، המוסד למודיעין ולתפקידים מיוחדים)، وكالة استخبارات الإسرائيلية ، تأسس في 13 ديسمبر من عام 1949. يكلف جهاز الموساد للاستخبارات والمهام الخاصة من قبل دولة إسرائيل بجمع المعلومات، بالدراسة الاستخباراتية، وبتنفيذ العمليات السرية خارج حدود إسرائيل. يعمل الموساد بصفته مؤسسة رسمية بتوجيهات من قادة الدولة، وفقا للمقتضيات الاستخباراتية والعملية المتغيرة، مع مراعاة الكتمان والسرية في أداء عمله. وتندرج بين المجالات المتنوعة التي يعمل فيها الموساد إقامة علاقات سرية كعقد معاهدتي السلام مع مصر والأردن وفي قضايا الأسرى والمفقودين بالإضافة إلى مجال التقنيات والأبحاث.[1]

تورطت الموساد في عمليات كثيرة ضد الدول العربية والأجنبية منها عمليات اغتيال لعناصر تعتبرها إسرائيل معادية لها ولا يزال يقوم حتى الآن بعمليات التجسس حتى ضد الدول الصديقة والتي لإسرائيل علاقات دبلوماسية معها.[2].


التاريخ
كانت "الموساد" اختصار لعبارة موساد لعالياه بت العبرية أي منظمة الهجرة غير الشرعية وهي إحدى مؤسسات جهاز الاستخبارات الإسرائيلي والجهاز التقليدي للمكتب المركزي للاستخبارات والأمن. أنشئت عام 1937، بهدف القيام بعمليات تهجير اليهود. وكانت إحدى أجهزة المخابرات التابعة للهاغاناه.

يوجد جهاز تنفيذي تابع للجهاز المركزي الرئيسي للمخابرات الإسرائيلية ويحمل نفس الاسم أسس 1953 قوامه مجموعة من الإداريين ومندوبي الميدان في قسم الاستعلام التابع لمنظمة الهاغاناه، وتطور ليتولى مهمة الجهاز الرئيسي لدوائر الاستخبارات.[2]

يعد الموساد أحد المؤسسات المدنية في إسرائيل ولا يحظى منتسبو الموساد برتب عسكرية إلا أن جميع الموظفين في جهاز الموساد قد خدموا في الجيش الإسرائيلي أغلبهم من الضباط.

الإدارة
قسم المعلومات: ويتولى جمع المعلومات واستقراءها وتحليلها ووضع الاستنتاجات بشأنها. 
قسم العمليات: ويتولى وضع خطط العمليات الخاصة بأعمال التخريب والخطف والقتل ضمن إطار مخطط عام للدولة. 
قسم الحرب النفسية: ويشرف على خطط العمليات الخاصة بالحرب النفسية وتنفيذها مستعينا بذلك بجهود القسمين السابقين عن طريق نشر الفكرة الصهيونية. 
ألحق بجهاز الموساد مدرسة لتدريب المندوبين والعملاء مركزها الرئيسي حيفا ويتم فيها التدريب على قواعد العمل السري والأعمال التجسسية.

المهام
مهام أساسية
يتولى الجهاز التنفيذي مهمة الجهاز الرئيسي لدوائر الاستخبارات وتنحصر مهماته الرئيسية في:

إدارة شبكات التجسس في كافة الأقطار الخارجية وزرع عملاء وتجنيد المندوبين في كافة الأقطار. 
إدارة فرع المعلومات العلنية الذي يقوم برصد مختلف مصادر المعلومات التي ترد في النشرات والصحف والدراسات الأكاديمية والإستراتيجية في أنحاء العالم. 
وضع تقييم للموقف السياسي والاقتصادي للدول العربية، مرفقا بمقترحات وتوصيات حول الخطوات الواجب اتباعها في ضوء المعلومات السرية المتوافرة. 
مهام أخرى
وسع الموساد رقعة نشاطاته على مدار السنوات لتشمل اليوم مجالات كثيرة، حيث يشمل الجزء الرئيسي لهذه المجالات ما يلي:

جمع المعلومات بصورة سرية خارج حدود البلاد. 
إحباط تطوير الاسلحة غير التقليدية من قبل الدول المعادية, وإحباط تسلّحها بهذه الاسلحة. 
إحباط النشاطات التخريبية التي تستهدف المصالح الإسرائيلية واليهودية في الخارج. 
إقامة علاقات سرية خاصة, سياسية وغيرها, خارج البلاد, والحفاظ على هذه العلاقات. 
إنقاذ اليهود من البلدان التي لا يمكن الهجرة منها إلى إسرائيل من خلال المؤسسات الإسرائيلية المكلفة رسميا بالقيام بهذه المهمة. 
الحصول على معلومات استخباراتية إستراتيجية وسياسية, وعلى معلومات ضرورية تمهيدا لتنفيذ عمليات. 
التخطيط والتنفيذ لعمليات خاصة خارج حدود دولة إسرائيل

**المافـــيا 

**المافيا "Mafia" كلمة إيطالية، استخدمت لأول مرة في جزيرة صقلية بجنوب إيطاليا، وظهرت هذه الكلمة في القواميس الإيطالية، في منتصف القرن الماضي. وكانت تعني "الشجاعة والكرامة". ويرجع بعض الباحثين الاشتقاق اللغوي لكلمة"مافيا"، إلى مصطلح توسكاني قديم يعني كلمة "بؤس"[1].
أما في اللغة الدارجة، فتستخدم كلمة (المافيا)، للرمز إلى الدلال والجاذبية، التي لدى الأنثى. فعبارة الغزل التي يطلقها الشاب الصقلي لمغازلة فتاة هي "مافيوزي ددا مافيا" (Mafiuse Dda Mafia)، أي "كم أنت جذابة، ذات دلال".
واستخدمت كلمة (مافيا)، لتدل على المفهوم الإجرامي، لأول مرة، في عام (1838)، في أحد التقارير القضائية، الصادرة عن محكمة تراباني[2] (Trapani)، وأُريد به التعبير عن إحدى الجماعات الإرهابية السرية الخطيرة، التي لا تتردد في استخدام كافة الوسائل للوصول إلى أهدافها.
إلا أن مصطلح "مافيا"، أصبح يمثل تنظيمات ومجموعات من العائلات الإجرامية المسلحة، التي تهدف إلى مقاومة الخارجين عن طوعهم وقانونهم والمتمردين على سلطاتهم. وهم يقصدون بذلك الدولة وقوانينها، التي لا تناسب تنظيمهم الإرهابي، وطوائف الشعب التي ما زالت متمسكة بمبادئ الأخلاق والفضيلة.
وبدأت الهياكل التنظيمية لعصابات المافيا الإجرامية، في صورة مجموعات، تعرف كل مجموعة باسم "كوسكيه"(Cosche)، كل كوسكيه مكونة من عشرين فرداً، يتمتعون بنظام داخلي يتقيدون به. ومجموعات الكوسكيه تأخذ تسلسلاً هرمياً، يتمثل في رئيس ونائب ومستشارين، يتبعهم أعضاء عاملون.

وبدأت مجموعات الكوسكيه في التحالف، وتنظيم التعاملات فيما بينها. وأصبح مصطلح "المافيا"
يطلق على مجموعات الكوسكيه المترابطة والمتميزة، بتسلسل هرمي قوي ومنظم، ولها نفوذ مالي. وتتبع هذه المجموعات عائلات، تملك نفوذاً ومصادر تمويلية، وأصبح لعائلات المافيا هيكل تنظيمي جديد.
فتشكل كل عائلة لجنة خاصة بها من ضمن أفرادها، يكون لها رئيس يمثلها. وتمثل لجان عدة، عائلات ذات النفوذ والسلطة والمال، لجنة عليا تسمى"Le Comisionne". هذه اللجنة هي التي تتخذ القرارات الأكثر أهمية.
وتُجرى العديد من المنافسات الشديدة، بين العائلات، لكي تصبح عضواً في هذه اللجنة. وتصل هذه المنافسة إلى حد التصفيات الجسدية، في كثير من الأحيان

**وايضاً يرجع تاريخ كلمة المافيا إلى القرن الثالث عشر مع الغزو الفرنسي لأراضي صقلية عام 1282م ، حيث تكونت في هذه الجزيرة منظمة سرية لمكافحة الغزاة الفرنسيين كان شعارها : Morte Alla Francia Italia Anelia ويعني (موت الفرنسيين هو صرخة إيطاليا) فجاءت كلمة (مافيا MAFIA ) من أول حرف من كلمات الشعار.

وهناك وجهة نظر أخرى حيث يذكر بعض زعماء المافيا وعلى رأسهم جوبونانو (أبوعين) أن بداية المافيا كانت تتويجاً للتمرد والعصيان الذي ظهر بصقلية عقب قيام أحد الغزاة الفرنسيين بخطف فتاة في ليلة زفافها ، يوم إثنين من عام 1282 م ، مما أشعل نار الإنتقام في صدور الإيطاليين والتي امتدت لهيبها من مدينة إلى أخرى ، فقاموا بقتل عدد كبير من الفرنسيين في ذلك الوقت إنتقاماً لشرفهم المذبوح في هذا اليوم المقدس لديهم ، وكان شعارهم في ذلك الوقت هو الصرخة الهستيرية التي صارت ترددها أم الفتاة وهي تجري وتبكي في الشوارع كالمجنونة.

ومن أشهر فرق المافيا فرقة جزيرة صقلية بإيطاليا نشأت المافيا في وقت ما خلال منتصف القرن التاسع عشر في جزيرة صقلية . وأصبحت بحلول الربع الأخير من القرن التاسع عشر القوة الاقتصادية والسياسية والاجتماعية المسيطرة في غربي صقلية، وكانت في بادئ الأمر في أعمال الحماية والابتزاز في منطقة بالرمو وما حولها من مزارع الليمون والبرتقال ، وضمت بين طياتها بعض من أفراد الارستقراطية الحاكمة ، حيث انقسم المجتمع في بداية الدولة الإيطالية الناشئة إلى الساسة وأصحاب الأراضي ودخلت المافيا بين هذين الفريقين كما كانت المحرك للعديد من أفراد الحكومة ورجال الأعمال ، ويتبع أفرادها شفرة خاصة تمنع إفادة الشرطة بالجريمة.

خلال الفترة الفاشية ، هرب الكثير من أعضاء المافيا إلى الولايات المتحدة خشية الإضطهاد والسجن ، من بينهم جوزيف بونانو ، الشهير ب (جو باناناز) والذي جاء ليسطر على فرع المافيا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

دور المافيا في اجتياح إيطاليا وصقلية بالحرب العالمية الثانية

لاكي لوتشيانو : وقد استخدمت أمريكا الاتصالات الايطالية بالمافيا الأمريكية خلال اجتياح إيطاليا وصقلية في الحرب العالمية الثانية عام 1943 ، فقد قام لاكي لوتشيانو وأعضاء آخرين في المافيا الذين اعتقلوا خلال هذا الوقت بأمريكا بمد المعلومات للاستخبارات الأمريكية ، الذين استخدموا نفوذ لوتشيانو لتسهيل الطريق أمام القوات الأمريكية المتقدمة. وطبقاً لدكتور ألفرد. و. ماكوي ، خبير تجارة المخدرات ، فقد سمح للوتشيانو بإدارة شبكته من زنزانته جزاء مساعداته، وبعد الحرب تمت مكافأته بترحيله إلى إيطاليا ، حيث استكمل نشاطاته هناك . فقد ذهب إلى صقلية عام 1946 لاستئناف نشاطه ، وطبقاً لكتاب ماكوي الهام الذي صدر عام 1972 بعنوان " The politics of Heroin in South-East Asia" أو "سياسات الهروين في جنوب-شرق أسيا" ذهب لوتشيانو لإبرام اتحاد مع المافيا الكورسيكية ـ كورسيكا ، مما أدى إلى تطور في شبكة التهريب العالمية للهروين ، والذي كان يورد أساساً من تركيا ومقره في مرسيليا - وهو ما يطلق عليه " The French connection" أو " الحلقة الفرنسية " ومؤخراً ، عندما بدأت تركيا في وقف إنتاجها للأفيون ، استخدم اتصالاته مع المافيا الكورسيكية ، لفتح حوار مع رجال المافيا الكورسيكية بالمهجر في جنوب فيتنام ، فقد استغلوا الأوضاع الفوضوية في الحرب الفيتنامية لتأمين مورد لا ينضب وقاعدة توزيع في " المثلث الذهبي " والذي بعد فترة قصيرة بدأ في ضخ كميات كبيرة من الهيرويين الأسيوي إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وأستراليا وبلدان أخرى عبر العسكرية الأمريكية.

المافيا في إيطاليا:

يطلق على المافيا الإيطالية عبارة "La Cosa Nostra " باللغة الإيطالية بمعنى " الشيء أو الأمر الخاص بنا " تطورت جمعية سرية أخرى تدعى كامورا في سجون نابولي بإيطاليا . وانتشر نفوذها في بداية القرن التاسع عشر في المدينة والمناطق الريفية المجاورة . واكتسبت منظمة إجرامية أخرى هي أونوراتا سوسيتا ( الجمعية المحترمة ) نفوذًا في إقليم كالابريا الإيطالي حوالي عام 1900 م . وتعتقد الشرطة أن هذه المنظمات لا تزال موجودة. وهناك أمثلة كثيرة على تلك الأسر والجماعات. وفي إيطاليا، حارب بينيتو موسوليني المافيا بدون رحمة ، بسجن الكثير من الرجال لمجرد الشك في إنتمائهم للمافيا ، ولم تقوى شوكة المافيا في إيطاليا مرة أخرى حتى استسلامها في الحرب العالمية الثانية. إلا أنه في الثمانينيات والتسعينيات ، أدت سلسلة من حروب العصابات فيما بينهم إلى اغتيال الكثير من أعضاء المافيا البارزين ، ركز جيل جديد من رجال المافيا على الأنشطة الإجرامية " للياقات البيضاء" بعكس الأنشطة الإجرامية التقليدية ونتيجة لهذا التغير ، قامت الصحافة الإيطالية باستحداث عبارة " La Cosa Nuova" أو " الشيء الجديد" ، بدلا من العبارة القديمة التي كان يطلقها المافيا الإيطالية على نفسها وهي " La Cosa Nostra " في إشارة إلى التجديدات الجديدة التي طرأت على المنظمة .

المافيا في أمريكا:

وقد أبلغت الجهات القانونية الرسمية ـ لأول مرة ـ عام 1891 م عن وجود مافيا في أمريكا . ففي ذلك العام قتلت جماهير نيو أورليانز 11 شخصًا دون محاكمة، وذلك لاتهامهم بارتكاب جرائم قتل . ومنذ صدور قانون الحظر في العشرينيات من القرن العشرين أصبح الأمريكيون الذين ينحدرون من أصل إيطالي يسيطرون على كل الجرائم المنظمة في الولايات المتحدة. نمت المافيا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في بدايات القرن العشرين بهجرة الصقليين ، حتى قام مكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي في السبعينات والثمانينات بتقليص نفوذ المافيا إلى حد ما . اليوم تظل المافيا الإيطالية-الأمريكية هي أقوى منظمات إجرامية بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وتستخدم هذه المكانة للسيطرة على غالبية أنشطة شيكاغو ونيويورك الإجرامية ، كما أنها لا زالت تحتفظ بعلاقات بالمافيا الصقلية التي نشأت منها. حيث أن قوة المافيا في صقلية أكثر تكاملاً واستقراراً ، حيث أن الفساد مستشري والحكومة المحلية هي تقريباً فرع من فروع المنظمة ذاتها، حيث لهم تأثير حتى على القضاء. بدأت المافيا نشاطاتها في أمريكا بالسيطرة على مدينة نيو يورك ، وتوسعت المافيا إلى أن أصبحت 26 أسرة عبر الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، بالمركز في نيو يورك ، وبعد العديد من حروب العصابات ، إنتهى الأمر إلى سيطرة 5 عائلات على الأنشطة الإجرامية في نيو يورك : عائلات بونانو ،كولومبو ، جامبينو ، جينوفيز ، لوتشيز.

نشاط المافيا اليوم:

تقترب أرباحها اليوم من ميزانيات الكثير من دول العالم . غير أن الجرائم المنظمة تغيرت طبيعتها في الفترة الأخيرة واتخذت شكلاً في غاية الدقة والتعقيد بسبب تعقيد النشاط الاقتصادي في العالم بشكل عام .وقد أصبحت المافيا وعالم الجريمة المنظمة محوراً للعديد من الأعمال السينمائية والأدبية وحيكت حولها الكثير من الحكايات والأساطير. وبرغم كل المحاولات المبذولة للقضاء عليها في الكثير من الدول ، لا يزال تأثيرها القوي على الساحة السياسية والاقتصادية العالمية والإيطالية خاصة بشكل يقلق الساسة والشعوب على حد سواء. واليوم تستخدم كلمة المافيا مجازاً للدلالة على أقصى درجات الإجرام تنظيماً ووحشية مثل المافيا الروسية والمافيا اليابانية الياكوزا . وينتظم حوالي 6 آلاف إيطالي أمريكي يشاركون في الجريمة المنظمة في شبكة عصابات إقليمية تسمى العائلات وتشارك هذه المنظمات في العديد من النشاطات غير القانونية مثل المقامرة، والدعارة، وبيع المخدرات، والربا . ويقدر المسؤولون عن القانون أن هذه العائلات تكسب حوالي 50 بليون دولار أمريكي سنويًا من هذه النشاطات الإجرامية . ويعتقدون أنها أصبحت تمارس كثيرًا من الأنشطة المشروعة، بجانب أنشطتها غير القانونية (غسيل الأموال) .


المافيا في السينما
العراب رواية ماريو بوزو ، قدمت مؤخراً في أفلام من إخراج فرانسيس فورد كوبولا . جسد الفنان العالمي مارلون براندو شخصية دون فيتو كورليوني ، و تعتبر هذه الثلاثية من أكثر الأفلام الروائية تأثيراً والتي جسدت وقدمت المافيا إلى الثقافة الأمريكية الشعبية والعالمية على حد سواء. عائلة كورليوني التي قدمت في الفيلم هي مزج لقصص عدة عائلات حقيقية من المافيا الأمريكية.

منقول as

----------

